# My MUFE + MAC Haul part 1



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi ladies so I want to show you what I got​ Since I had a big operation which went well by the way​ I had to stay home for like a month​ What would I do about mac's collection lol​ I cared about mac more than I did about my health​ So I sent my sis with a list of what I want​ 



 


 
Ricepaper E/S + a 4 color palette​ 


 
Brave red lipstick​ 


 
Painterly paint pot​ 



dazzleglass






From makeup for ever​ I don’t remember the name it's the creamy color in yellow​ 


 
The latest smoky lash  mascara​ 


 
Ten 10 color eye shadow palette​ 



lip gloss set of 3


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 6, 2008)

really nice haul.. i like the stuff.. enjoy it


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 6, 2008)

Amazing Haul! Enjoy it!!!!  Let us know what you think of the smoky lash!


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 6, 2008)

Yummy haul! I am jealous.  Glad your surgery went well, an enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## budafly_kisz (Dec 6, 2008)

OOOOO great stuff!! Glad the surgery went well-enjoy the goodies.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 7, 2008)

yowza.. enjoy your treats!
What camera do you have? It's amazing!


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 7, 2008)

It all looks so pretty!
Get well soon with your new makeup!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Amazing haulage!! Get well soon!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 7, 2008)

*SiCiLyGiRl
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you bet i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**MrsRjizzle
i sue will let you know about it thnx alot dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l1onqueen
hehe we all get jealous when it comes to make up we want it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you sweetness ^_^

budafly_kisz
thank you i sure will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ClaireAvril
thnx alot sweets
the camera i use is CANON EOS 450D 12 megapixel 
i just got it and I'm trying to get used to it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jaclynashley
thank you so much i can't wait to try it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nunu
merci sweetness i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm in awe over all of your goodies! Glad your operation went well and here's to all of your great makeup and staying on the good road of recovery!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 7, 2008)

*NicksWifey
aww! so sweet of thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 9, 2008)

*browneyedbaby
i sure will thnx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 9, 2008)

*MrsRjizzle
i tested the mascara yeterday
and it is great yu should try it 
^_^
*


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 10, 2008)

amazing haul o el7mdela 3al salama sweetie =)


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 10, 2008)

*foxyqt
mashkoora sweets allah ysalmch w ysalm '3aleech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## mizzTruLe (Dec 11, 2008)

for some reason i really loved your photography in this. lol!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL, dont worry, I would have done the same exact thing  but im glad your operation went well


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 11, 2008)

Your camera makes Dazzleglases look so sparkly!
If you ever need to get rid of some of that just let me know!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 12, 2008)

*jdepp_84*
*thank you so much
yeah ! i just wait for the opportunity to go to mac or any makeup heaven lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*jaclynashley*
*really ! i love them and this is the first time for me to get some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tottycat (Dec 12, 2008)

There is only one thing I can say, besides get well soon:


----------



## Jamaicanglitz (Dec 12, 2008)

Loving the Pigments very pretty. I stan for mufe. Love it all. Putting the pigments on my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 13, 2008)

*tottycat*
*hehe yeah don't we all when we see make up  *

*Jamaicanglitz*
* glad that you like them
and i have just started a new huge mac list
my goal is to get the whole Hello Kitty collection
*


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm glad your operation went well. Those are awesome hauls you got. I'm eyeing that MUFE palette & dazzleglass. Must put in the budget for Christmas lol!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 13, 2008)

*duch3ss25
so sweet of you thnx
i never knew they had palettes at MUFE
can you imagine that
glad i got me one 
*


----------

